# Zoic Ether vs. Fox Ranger vs. Fox Sergeant



## Vault (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm trying to find something comfortable for XC riding and want something knee length but not too long or too short (relative, I know). These three shorts stand out the most so I was looking for opinions on these if anybody owns them.

Another MTBR member wrote a great review on the Ranger and he highly recommends them. I'm leaning towards those, but wondering if it's worth it to spend the little extra on the Sergeants? Thanks.

ZOIC Ether Plaid Short - Men's | Hucknroll.com
Fox Ranger Bike Short - Men's | Hucknroll.com
Fox Sergeant Short - Men's | Hucknroll.com


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

I have all three. I can recommend each, as they are all very comfortable though with slight differences.

The Ether is a bit shorter than the rest, coming down to lower thigh above knee. The material is light, but strong. It does have a gathered waist in the back, which is really my only complaint (but that's just me really as I don't care for elastic in the band and prefer velcro adjustments or a belt). 

The Ranger fits slimmer through the butt and thighs than the Sergeants. Both fox shorts have somewhat shallow pockets, however the Sergeants have a useful side cargo pocket. I'm also a fan of back pockets (not useful on the bike, but handy for a wallet when popping into the grocery store). I really like the detachable glasses wiper in the Sergeants, very handy. The Sergeants are longer, coming down to my knee cap, but in riding position they sit at the lower thigh and don't interfere with pedaling. I like the Sergeants in combination with knee pads the best, and for all around riding I find they are my goto shorts.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm on my second pair of Zoic Ehters (first pair warrantied for a broken zipper, free of charge) and I love the fit of them (and it took many shorts tries to find that perfect pair, also tried the Ranges, but was meh about them). I'm usually a 36 in pant size waist and the XL fits like a glove. Previously had XXL and they were pretty loose, had to adjust waist with the straps. 

Lots of pockets with zippers (but never use them, throw all my crap in the hydration pack). I'll keep buying the Ethers as long as they make them as I've found them to be a perfect fit for myself, while looking good.


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I decided on the Rangers for best overall value and went with the longer inseam. I'll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the rangers, I like them so much I wear them even when I'm not riding. Ate it on downhill last weekend and tore holes in everything but my shorts.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the Ether and I used without chamois, only with a compression short underneath, they are light and very comfortable, the only thing I dont like is they are tooo baggy in the rear and sometimes they get trapped in my seat.

I am also on the hunt for a much form fitting shorts that I can use from time to time with knee pads.


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm really enjoying my Rangers! The material is different than I expected but it's nice. It's really thin and breathable but feels extremely rugged at the same time. The chamois isn't bad (it's my first one so nothing to compare to) and did its job well on a 5mi test ride. Very glad I got mine with the 12" inseam because they probably would be too short otherwise. I'm 6' with a 31" pants length. 

The pockets are convenient as well and it should be noted that the left hand pocket has a hole to route headphone cable through inside your clothes so it doesn't snag. A nice feature if you're into music while you ride. I recommend these shorts!


----------

